# Automatischer Refresh



## vaporizer (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
ich suche eine Möglichkeit die Seite zu refreshen
also es soll praktisch das selbe passieren,
wie wenn ich den Refreshbutton beim Browser klicken würde,
und zwar automatisch
es muß kein Zeitintervall sein oder so
die Seite soll sich einfach nur sofort nach dem öffnen,
noch einmal automatisch refreshen
ist das möglich?


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Oktober 2004)

Mmmh...





> die Seite soll sich einfach nur sofort nach dem öffnen,
> noch einmal automatisch refreshen


....dann refresht sie solange, bis deine Besucher genervt das Fenster schliessen 

Du könntest aber statt einem normalem refresh ....per JS und *location.reload()*....die Seite mit einem Parameter versehen neu aufrufen.
Den Parameter in der URL musst du dann auslesen...ist er vorhanden, mache nix....fehlt er=>refreshe.

Dazu musst du lediglich per JS das *location*-Attribut des Fensters ändern.

Ohne JS wüsst ich nix


----------

